
Schneier on Security: The Effects of Data Breach Litigation - dfc
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/03/the_effects_of_1.html
======
dfc
Is a "unique database of manually-collected lawsuits from PACER" enough to
create a representative sample?

